# Congrats to SFD



## bullethead (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations on the (soon to be)arrival of your baby. I hope mother and child are all happy and healthy. I hope you can take the smile off of your face long enough to eat something in the next month.
Best wishes to all.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2013)

X2!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats SFD!!


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks.  Much appreciated.  Gonna be a boy as far as we know.  Still don't have a name.  Wife shot down "Amos Moses".


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats SFD!!!


----------

